# رجاء المساعدة:طلب Geoframe V4.5



## z_sofiene (30 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
الي أخ راشد البلوشى وبقية الأعضاء الكرام,لو ممكن تحميل برنامج Geoframe V4.5 علي منتدي .
لو ممكن تلبوا أول طلب لي في منتدي.
احترامي وتقديري لمجهودكم.تقبلوا مني تحية الشكر


----------



## z_sofiene (18 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم.
تمكنت من تحميل الجزء الأول من GEOFRAME V4.5 علي الرابط التالي 

http://downloads.ziddu.com/downloadfiles/16860634/GeoFrame_4.5_TK_2.part1.rar

لكني لم أتمكن من العثور علي بقية الأجزاء .الرجاء ساعدوني لتحميل بقية الأجزاء.
شكرا


----------



## Anwar_en (10 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
وجدت الجزء الثاني (لا أعلم هل هو جزئين فقط أم أكثر)
//الجزئين
http://www.ziddu.com/download/16861239/.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/16860634/.html
و وجدت v4.3 تورنت
http://www.4shared.com/get/OnMLLe8a/full_geframe.html
أو
http://torrentz.eu/101fd0bf71788218e168ad13284126949ae26357


----------

